# Ruger love?



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a Beretta guy at heart, but you just gotta love the security, service, speed revolvers.......some of the best revolvers ever made.:yawinkle:


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

The above mentioned revolvers mentioned I rarely see in the shops I visit ,same for the sp101.I'm told these guns sell quickly. Wonder why?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Took me a year and a half to find my ss speed six 9mm......nicest revolver I have ever owned.......previously owned S&W 686, S&W 66, Dan Wesson 15...still like the speed best.


----------



## Drumheller (Jan 11, 2013)

I carry a sp101 daily and have vaquero in 45 that I am think about trading in for a gp100 in .357. I own nothing but ruger except for my mossberg pump shotgun.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

berettabone said:


> I am a Beretta guy at heart, but you just gotta love the security, service, speed revolvers.......some of the best revolvers ever made.:yawinkle:


Hey Bone, maybe you've seen my "love posts and pics" about my "other model" Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull.
260 grain bullet at 1800 fps is a lot of energy. A big step above a .44 Magnum.

I strap on a big and thick leather belt with ammo loops. With a leather Galco holster with security strap.
Holster up, and I'm good to go for my mountain wilderness hikes. I've never had to draw it for black bears or lions.
I've seen a lot of tracks. But, all "sightings" have been from a distance. Which is just fine with me.

Now this is a "MANLY" 2 1/2 inch snubbie. :mrgreen:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Manly it is...........


DanP_from_AZ said:


> Hey Bone, maybe you've seen my "love posts and pics" about my "other model" Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan in .454 Casull.
> 260 grain bullet at 1800 fps is a lot of energy. A big step above a .44 Magnum.
> 
> I strap on a big and thick leather belt with ammo loops. With a leather Galco holster with security strap.
> ...


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Manly it is...........


Good Lord!,

Only ONCE, before - had I seen, or even heard about the 454 Casull. That was in 1993, when I had to take the 3-hr classroom course for my permit. The instructor had that revolver laying in the table, with two other guns, but I was transfixed on this particular gun which (he stated) could take down an elephant. That revolver was HUGE, and (as we weren't permitted to touch those guns) I could only imagine as to its weight.

Do you have to wear an arm sling after shooting it?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, the 454 casull, a GREAT round if/when needed. I had a casull with a 6 1/2" barrel and it was "different" to shoot than any of my other handguns. I carried that revolver with me for deer hunting for a "few" years. I just got rid of it a couple of weeks back because I found it was just hiding out in the safe since I moved down here. I decided to trade it off on a 308 rifle and scope. I have absolutely nothing against a 454 casull, just didn't need it anymore, and wanted a new rifle.

For anyone who hasn't shot 1 yet, I suggest that if you get a chance that you give one a try, they are every bit as much of a handful as you would expect!

MO


----------

